# OTA channel reception problem with KVAL-DT from Eugene, OR



## bberkley (Dec 19, 2006)

I put a Winegard HD8200P on the roof yesterday to replace my 8-bay UHF-only antenna so I could get the HD locals from Eugene, Oregon (was missing KEZI-DT and KVAL-DT).

I redid setup for the OTA, and am showing 100% signal strength for KVAL-DT (13-1) on both channels, but when I try and tune to the channel, I get the 771 error.

I have not tried hooking to antenna directly to my TV, it is running through my DirecTV HD DVR.

***UPDATE***

I reset OTA settings and redid the antenna setup and am now getting all 5 stations from the Eugene market on my antenna. TVFool indicates that I should likely be able to get the Portland market with my setup, and I am going to try that once DirecTV gets the Eugene locals in HD since we're getting switched this week from Portland to Eugene because they've been using zip codes to delineate Nielsen DMA's instead of county lines like they are supposed to.


----------

